# Metal (wire) Shelves



## Elton380 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm looking for some metal (wire) shelves to hang on the walls in the garage.
Anyone have some good recommendations?


----------



## GarageandBeyond (Aug 30, 2008)

We have a wide variety of shelves to choose from. Please take a look at our website link.

http://www.garageandbeyond.com/products/shelves


----------

